# Previous Leg Fractures



## Helper (Jun 19, 2019)

Has anyone on here had a previous leg fracture, especially between the ages of 2-7?


----------



## ibashe (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes, i had leg fracture when i was 7 y.o.

What is the correlation?


----------



## Helper (Jun 19, 2019)

The bone usually overgrows/affects growth plate after femur or other fracture for young children - I have leg length discrepancy over an inch. Everyone may have different problems from it (the effects on the musculoskeletal response is highly sensitive to the size of the discrepancy and activity type and level) , but if you have very low blood pressure and very high levels of physical activity as leg length discrepancy causes significantly increased metabolic demands on the body, problems will occur over time. Because the small intestine has high metabolic and vascular demand complications may in time cause insufficient oxygen flow and energy to the small intestine.

With high physical activity and a big enough discrepancy the muscles will slowly hypertrophy asymmetrically around the spine and grow in places they are not meant to go causing spinal dysfunction and neurological problems in both lumbar and cervical spine and increasing overall muscle hypertonus especially was for me in the leg, pelvic area, pelvic floor, neck and diaphragm as well as ischemic and metabolic effects on the internal discs and spine itself. These issues can become a positive feedback cycle as the ischemic effects and muscle dysfunction (phrenic dyssynergia ect.) cause malabsorption in the small intestine causing anemia and metabolic insufficiency at the same time that metabolic demands are increasing from the growing muscle hypertonus.

You may not realise you have leg length discrepancy if you grew with it as many people don't realise significant problems till their twenties due to the very complex, unconscious musculoskeletal responses of the body to growing with it and muscle lengthening and adaptations and then later loss of flexibility into your twenties and thirties and if you always had low blood pressure you may not realise this may not be not normal for your body and can be a part of the neuro-muscular response to leg length discrepancy. I'm very affected due to very high levels of physical activity but if you've developed muscle hypertonus and especially if you have unusually low blood pressure and a history of fractures - you're always hungry but eat more and still lose weight this is something worth looking into. The standing block test in front of full length mirror looking at your hip heights is the good way to check and only trust the advice of a highly qualified shoe-making pedorthist or limb lengthening specialist. You may have been actively told you don't have a leg length discrepancy/problems with your gait when you in fact do.

Anyone who finds they do have one - don't necessarily believe dogma like "correct only to half" and work through the painful muscle spasms as they likely only last a few months while the body starts to correct the musculature. All my severe distension is completely gone, the bloating gone, the burping up small intestine all day every day gone and the muscle hypertonus becoming infrequent. Though I have some remaining complications from the ischemia. If you find you do have leg length discrepancy nothing will help you like intense physical activity with prosthetic lift. Bodies love to move - just not with leg length discrepancy.


----------

